# "The Mighty Eighth"- proof of concept film (re-titled)



## CougarKing (1 Dec 2013)

NOTE: Edited post.

This film "The Mighty Eighth" is about the exploits of USAAC/USAAF B17 bomber crewmen over the skies of occupied Europe. 

Those of you who liked the 1990 movie on the same subject, called "The Memphis Belle", or who like aviation history in general, might find this more appealing than the other 2 previous series.


----------



## AndrewS (1 Dec 2013)

I originally thought the same a few weeks back but the quality did not add up for me... so I did digging back then.

The Hanks/Spielberg series will be called Masters of the Air, and is still in the writing stage.

The "Mighty Eighth" trailer you are seeing on youtube is a proof of concept from the guy who wrote "300" and the guy who directed Spartacus: War of the Damned.

Easy to get the two confused, which i'm sure they knew would happen if they put their proof of concept up.


editted: for spelling


----------



## mariomike (1 Dec 2013)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> Those of you who liked the 1990 movie on the same subject, called "The Memphis Belle", or who like aviation history in general, might find this more appealing than the other 2 previous series.



I prefer the original Memphis Belle to the Hollywood version:
https://archive.org/details/MemphisBelle


----------



## Teager (28 Aug 2014)

Looks pretty intense.

Trailer teaser

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PhmFFtjB2qY


----------

